# Matlab et X.3



## decoris (26 Octobre 2003)

salut

matlab marche sous X.3, mais impossible d'utiliser le script de lancement du licence manager, il semble que panther ne prenne plus en compte les éléments situés dans le dossier éléments à lancer...

une idée?


----------



## molgow (27 Octobre 2003)

Matlab a été mis à jour aujourd'hui.

Ca résoudra peut-être tes problèmes...


----------



## decoris (29 Octobre 2003)

molgow a dit:
			
		

> Matlab a été mis à jour aujourd'hui.
> 
> Ca résoudra peut-être tes problèmes...



merci!!!! tout remarche à présent!


----------



## decoris (3 Novembre 2003)

réel bonheur que d'avoir matlab sur mac os X...

par contre j'ai une question : j'ai récupéré, pour mon projet d'optimisation, les toolbox "optim" de la version R12.
et j'ai deux problèmes : 

un, je ne sais aps comment ajouter un toolbox a matlab : je le place dans le dossier toolbox, je réinitialise la mémoire cache toolbox, mais rien n'y fait, il ne le prend pas en compte.

deux : mon programme qui marchait avec le toolbox de l'unif (linprog pour ceux qui veulent savoir) ne marche plus avec le toolbox de la version 5!!! z'ont été mis à jour ou quoi?


----------



## decoris (5 Novembre 2003)

mon, on m'a gentillement donné les toolbox de la version 6.5, mais comment les installer???? je les mets au bon endroit, mais matlab ne les reconnait pas!!!

thanks


----------

